# Columbia Crossing worth it going North?



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I took the Columbia crossing while heading into Mexico and it was easy and fast, although out of the way a bit. I now have to return to the US for a month and will be crossing this Sunday at about 5-6 p.m. 
Is it still worth the extra driving to cross at Columbia to avoid Nuevo Laredo? We won't be bringing much stuff outside of standard luggage so customs shouldn't be any problem.
Any opinions?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Two things:
First I assume that you are not on FM-T with car pass as my experience is that immigration and Banercito often closed Sundays at smaller crossings. I have no knowledge about Columbia on Sunday.
Second, the few times that I've taken that route I've found it well worth the effort. I just don't like driving through Nuevo Laredo.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks conklinwh,
I am on an fmt with car pass so that's a really valid issue - I'll have to check it out. As you say, It's nice to avoid Nuevo Laredo.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, my original question is moot - the Colombia crossing closes at 4 pm on Sundays. I'm glad conklinwh tipped me to that possibility. I guess we either go thru Nuevo Laredo or go on Monday.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Circle 110
Can you tell me where you found out when the borders close? We tried to cross in Nuevo Laredo on January 1st a year ago at about 7:30 p.m. only to discover it was closed and we wound up crossing in Colombia. We will be crossing into Mexico again sometime this summer.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Joycee,
I found it here on wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colombia–Solidarity_International_Bridge

I believe there is also a wiki page for the other Nuevo Laredo crossings as well. Good luck!


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

*Nuevo Laredo bypass*

There is a bypass on the eastern side of the city (runs along the bank of the Rio Bravo/Rio Grande for much of its length) called the Luis Donaldo Colosio Blvd. If you take it to the right, as you begin to enter Nuevo Laredo, you'll bypass nearly all the in-city driving.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks ken_in_dfw. If we were to take that route, is there much wait at the crossing? The Columbia crossing has almost no wait and I'm trying to balance the detour to Columbia with the savings in time and hassle - although from what you tell me, the Luis Donaldo Colosio Blvd. eliminates part of the hassle.


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

circle110 said:


> Thanks ken_in_dfw. If we were to take that route, is there much wait at the crossing? The Columbia crossing has almost no wait and I'm trying to balance the detour to Columbia with the savings in time and hassle - although from what you tell me, the Luis Donaldo Colosio Blvd. eliminates part of the hassle.


You're still going to have whatever the wait time is at Bridge II. So it doesn't save you anything that way. But what I have heard from others who live at the border there and cross every day is that wait times fluctuate greatly with the time of day, e.g., you'll be sniffing exhaust fumes longer at 5 pm on a weekday than you will at noon on a Sunday.

Right now (as of 8 pm CST), I see that the wait time is 40 minutes. So I'd say that you'll probably shave a few minutes off of a trip through Columbia.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It's been awhile since I crossed at Nueve Laredo so may have changed but immigration and Babercito aren't at the crossing point. Sort have to go in a circle. This 
may work with the bypass since that is the direction.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a good point conklinwh. Plus, personally, I'd prefer to be driving instead of inhaling exhaust fumes in a line of cars. We have had to change our plans and we'll be crossing on Monday about 3 pm so I'll bet bridge II will have at least a 40 min wait. I think the balance is tilting towards Colombia. However, thanks to ken_in_dfw for all the information. It may be that next time the balance tilts to Nuevo Laredo!


----------

